# What fur type is this?



## hokankai (Mar 4, 2012)

One of my foster rabbit's babies has a different coat type than the mother and the other kits. It's coming in wavy and he has curly whiskers. What type of fur is he gonna have? He's also the only blue tort out of the bunch.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like it could be an astrix rabbit. Do you know what breed the mom or dad was and maybe have pictures?


----------



## hokankai (Mar 5, 2012)

What is an astrix rabbit? Nope, no idea who the father was. But her other kits all have normal fur.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have a picture of mom?

Sorry it is spelt Astrex Rabbit. You can google it and come up with tons of results.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 5, 2012)

Ooook, and yes! Here's mom. She's a very poor lionhead.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know about the fur type, but wanted to say it's adorable!!! Too cute!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> I don't know about the fur type, but wanted to say it's adorable!!! Too cute!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Samara (Mar 5, 2012)

I googled Astrex and OH MY GOD! I've had rex rats before that looked like that, but rabbits come like that too? I need to add this to that "top things you didn't know about rabbits" posting. 

:hugsquish:


----------



## hokankai (Mar 5, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> I googled Astrex and OH MY GOD! I've had rex rats before that looked like that, but rabbits come like that too? I need to add this to that "top things you didn't know about rabbits" posting.
> 
> :hugsquish:



Yeah that's EXACTLY what I thought when I first noticed his bub's fur. I had a rex rat and I was thinking about how his fur looked like my rat's fur. Hmm, I guess I'll just have to wait and see how he turns out! I'll update with pics as he grows


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have no idea...but I love it!!! Very unique and very pretty!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 5, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## hokankai (Mar 5, 2012)

He's even curlier today!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

*hokankai wrote: *


> He's even curlier today!


Such a neat looking bunny. Very unique. I've never seen a bunny who's hair curled or waved that way. And love his/her coloring. 

K


----------



## hokankai (Mar 6, 2012)

I know! I'm going to be reaaally tempted to keep the little guy, haha.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 7, 2012)

Day 15! He's been dubbed Curly for now










Next to his sibs


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Mar 7, 2012)

He looks quite a bit smaller than his siblings too. So cute! I am really not a fan of Astrex Rabbits at all but he is pretty darn adorable.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 7, 2012)

He's really not much smaller, just less poofy, haha. The white one has been named Chubs though because he's huge!


----------



## Ruki (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG I am in LOVEEEE with your curly haired babyyyyy!!!!! Im going to PM you


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 7, 2012)

If it was me I would have to keep it, it's so unique! Both the fur type AND the colour... I love it!


----------



## hokankai (Mar 7, 2012)

I know....I just might have to! I've already started letting him meet Theodore through the cage and Theo seems very intrigued! We'll see what the next several weeks bring


----------



## hokankai (Mar 7, 2012)

16 Days, and a shot from above


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 7, 2012)

That is one of the cutest rabbits I've ever seen. Keep posting pictures!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cute! They are also very rare.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks! I also got a cute video of the crew 

[ame]http://youtu.be/9E34iCtMB7w[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

If it was me, he wouldn't be leaving my home.

Absolutely unique. Truly keep posting pics. I would love to see what he looks like when he's older. I know how bunnies colors can change (light or dark). I'm wondering how his coat will come in. 

Hoping Theodore likes him. 

K


----------



## hokankai (Mar 7, 2012)

ZRabbit, now that you mention it.... 

Theodore Meets the Biddies
http://youtu.be/c--4TpBph3U

I think that's a really good sign don't you? All he did was make weird grunting noises and briefly tried to mount them but failed. No signs of aggression, and he was willing to share his food with them!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

Theodore was really sweet with them. And I think the mounting came from the confusion of the bunny trying to nurse. lol 

Theodore was really sweet with them being all over him and being so jumpy. And he was a true gentleman sharing his food. Definitely a good sign.

K


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 7, 2012)

ITTY BITTY BUNNY BINKIES

Dear lordy that was adorable.


----------



## hokankai (Mar 8, 2012)

Day 17


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 8, 2012)

I gotta say, I think you should keep the little dude. If you don't keep him/her, you should at least make sure he/she goes to someone on the forums so we can keep updated 

Way too cute to never see pictures of again!

Also just noticed the whiskers, they look like rex whiskers to me. What does the fur feel like? Rexish or more regular?


----------



## hokankai (Mar 8, 2012)

He feels kind of like my rex rat did, but different...haha. The fure is very smooth and soft, but it doesn't really stay when you try to reposition it...does that make sense? it's like the hair follicles face wonky directions or something.

I definitely want to keep him. It all depends on the shelter's policy though. They don't like to adopt out before neutering/spaying and I leave Utah for forever at the end of April. We'll see!


----------



## hokankai (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's Curly at 3 weeks now


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful! After seeing your pics I read an article about astrex rabbits and there almost none existent! You must keep him!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 12, 2012)

Curly is growing up to be such an attractive bunny. Hope you can take him with you when you move. 

K


----------

